# Sheila Jackson Lee: Writing executive orders for Obama to sign ‘our number one agenda’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Democratic Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee said that the new Congressional Full Employment Caucus will "give President Obama a number of executive orders that he can sign."
Jackson Lee added that writing up executive orders "should be our number one agenda."

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2014/02/04/sheila-jackson-lee-writing-executive-orders-for-obama-to-sign-our-number-one-agenda/#ixzz2sTCzyp00


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Why did I click on that link? Hey Sheila, you want to know how you get people to work? 
1) require them to actually work - that means welfare shouldn't be a lifestyle and unemployment should not be extended for years
2) support American companies who keep jobs in America - there's no reason why the big companies who ship jobs overseas should be getting tax breaks while they screw the little companies that hire American citizens.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Jackson Lee is a complete loon. Just youtube her-the results would be f'ing hilarious if she weren't in Congress


----------

